# Roland BN-20 Printing issues



## A REPO (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just after some advice, I have a Roland BN-20 and use it for T-shirt and decal printing and cutting. Generally speaking I am happy with the machine and the product it produces, however every time I print an image with a white or clear background, I notice that the machine prints a very light grey area that is the size of the image area. (if I were printing an image the size of an A4 sheet of paper with a 50mm x 50mm logo in the center, the logo would be printed perfectly but there would be a very light grey A4 size square around the image)

It is almost as if the square background of the logo or picture I am printing is being printed as well, even though there is no image there to print.

It does not matter if the image is a Vector or a simple JPEG, created in Photoshop or a picture copied from the internet the printer always prints the clear or white background as a very light grey box.

I'm sure that this is some thing I am doing wrong or a box I have ticked some where.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Ari


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

What Print Software or RIP are you using ? Versaworks or something else ?

I can see this if its a JPEG but not a true vector file.
On your software if you change the workboard background to color then if you see a white background around your artwork than yes its going to print that way, but that can be fixed as well.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

When you e pot to PRI t are you saving as an EPs file or a jpg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

sttbtch said:


> When you e pot to PRI t are you saving as an EPs file or a jpg
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


LOL I see you post with your phone about as good as me. Translated would be when you output to your RIP are you saving as an EPS or a JPG. Good Point if you have that setting wrong then it will also have a problem.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol. Thanks it looks right then you hit post and it auto corrects

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

are you using max impact for color management? that will shift the white point of the graphic and add a bit of cyan to white ares and make it look grey.


----------



## A REPO (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for your replies,
I am using the latest version of Versaworks but creating my images in Illustrator or Photoshop (CS4), and it does not matter if I output JPEG's or EPS file they still have the background.

I have been using "Max Impact" so that may well be my problem. I will turn that off and give it a go.

Thanks

Aroi


----------



## A REPO (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for your help,

It would appear it was the 'Max Impact' setting that was causing the issues.

Thanks again.

Ari


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

if you have photoshop.

select background and inverse it and copy it.

open up a new document wiht transparent background

paste it into the new document and print away there is nothing to print.

alternatively you can do trace around it in illustrator and it wont see the background.

wheres best please top get cheap eco sol max cartridges for roland machine


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just started having issues with my BN-20. One of my Magenta's stopped printing on tests. I ran a few cleanings and it didnt help. Called my rep at Imprintables Warehouse and he told me to do 9 medium cleanings. Did it, no change. I let him know and he said he couldnt help me any further because I was out of my warranty and I should call Roland (nice!). 

I chatted with Roland about the issue and told them Imprintables said they couldnt help me, which they were very surprised about. They immediately sent me to tech support. I was told to do a few heavy cleanings and they would follow up with me via email. Doing the cleanings worked.

The very next day I ran a test print and some colors printed halfway and others not at all. Then my utility showed that my brand new waste tank was almost full and some of the colors were out of ink. I shook the effected cartrideges and there was still ink in them. I reported this back to Roland via email and got nothing. I sent them multiple emails - nothing. My Roland rep emails me again asking how things are going. I let him know I sent 3 emails. Nothing. We are on day 4, I call to get help and had to leave a vm. I let them know I've been sending emails and not getting any direct responses back. I get another email back stating email is all that is available at this time and there may be email issues on their end. Ok that doesnt help me. He follows up with me again via email (sigh).

I am now down over a week with orders backed up and no help. My printer is less than 2 years old and the utility is all over the place as far ink levels and wast tank and I cant get anything to print. I really hope I just didnt waste $8k.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kr8ve1 said:


> I just started having issues with my BN-20. One of my Magenta's stopped printing on tests. I ran a few cleanings and it didnt help. Called my rep at Imprintables Warehouse and he told me to do 9 medium cleanings. Did it, no change. I let him know and he said he couldnt help me any further because I was out of my warranty and I should call Roland (nice!).
> 
> I chatted with Roland about the issue and told them Imprintables said they couldnt help me, which they were very surprised about. They immediately sent me to tech support. I was told to do a few heavy cleanings and they would follow up with me via email. Doing the cleanings worked.
> 
> ...


Krista - I have not heard from you yet! Give me a call and I will see what we can do to get you back up and running.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks to Steven at Imprintables for contacting me and figuring out my issue with my BN-20 quickly. I appreciate it.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Kr8ve1 said:


> Thanks to Steven at Imprintables for contacting me and figuring out my issue with my BN-20 quickly. I appreciate it.


OK so what was the problem. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kombi (Oct 24, 2012)

The solution would be great to add to our inhouse KB. Can you share?


----------

